# Slept on it and.....Weeeeeeee're Baaaaack!!



## sk8erkho (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for your support as usual!! Last night while my boys slept I did some research on turtles and other pet choices. And as Rick stated they require far more planning and care than did our mantids. When they arose this morning for school I told them what I found out and explained o them just how valuable and wonderful this whole experience has actually been for us!!! We do everything together and agreed to continue to pursue our mantid rearing endeavors with honor!!! We will go on and continue caring for the couple of Chinese we still have but unfortunately, are not able to purchase any at least until school is out. Then during the summer months we'll make some purchases and in the mean time will research what species we will add to our collection. So, we are back and still in the game!!! :wink:

Thanks again, all!!

Cheers!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

All right!


----------



## Ian (Apr 19, 2007)

Hehe, welcome back!


----------

